# Decoy Reviews



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Picked up a Decoy Heart for 10 bucks today in Cabela's bargain cave. It sits on a wood dowl and has a stuffed thing on top. Spins around in a circle. Anyone ever use this? If so, how did you think it worked?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I had a coyote stop from a run and swing around me at the 300yd mark when he saw my riggor rabbit moving so i stopped using them. 
I did some field testing with the new renzos coyote silhoutte but only had one coyote come in when i had it out and it locked in and wouldn't stop for the shot and i missed :******: I will be using that one again next year tring to perfect the setup.
I'm not big on the motion decoys after my incident but i know guys down in the brush country of texas and arizona that swear on them for bobcats.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

which "renzo" decoy were you using? the coyote, fawn, rabbit, fox?

good info. Thanks!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The coyote silhoutte


----------

